# Lakisha's Seasoned Green Beans



## Lakisha (Dec 25, 2013)

Hi everyone! Cat said some of you were interested in my green beans, so here goes. It's not precise, and all of this is just winging it.

Fresh or canned green beans

Montreal Steak Seasoning

Italian seasoning

Chives

Bacon 

Minced garlic or garlic powder (no garlic salt)

Chopped onion or onion powder

Butter

Hot sauce

Put the beans with just enough water to cover them into a saucepan with a vented lid. Mom's got those stainless steel pans with glass lids with a small hole in the lid to vent. Cat's got the same ones but a different brand.

Fry some bacon (I used 2 slices today for 2 cans of beans) until it is kind of between soft and hard. Cut the bacon with cleaned kitchen scissors into little pieces a little smaller than a dime, and add this to the pot.

Add all the ingredients to your tastes. The next time I make this I'll refine this with measurements. For today, I just threw in a few dashes of the dry seasonings, cut a palmful of red onion, 1 and one half tablespoons of butter, two pinches of the minced garlic, and a couple dashes of Tabasco sauce (the hot sauce).

Put the beans on low heat. Cat has a gas stove, so I set it at two. Stir them occasionally and heat thoroughly. Once they are heated but not boiling, turn the burner up to five until it bubbles.

Then take the pot off the heat and let it set for a moment and stir it real good, then serve them with a deep slotted spoon onto the plates. 

If any of you try this, please let me know how it turns out for you, and let me know about any adjustments you made to make it better.

Thanks!

Lakisha


----------



## CatPat (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks, Lakisha. These are so very good!

With love,
~Cat


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2013)

They sound excellent and it also sounds like a good way to serve spinach.


----------



## Lakisha (Dec 25, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> They sound excellent and it also sounds like a good way to serve spinach.


 
I didn't think about that. I just steam spinach and other greens like collards and kale and dribble a mix of lemon juice, melted butter, and salt and pepper over them.

I might just try that. Thanks, Ogress.

Lakisha


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 25, 2013)

That sounds good and I agree with PrincessFiona this would also be a good way to cook green leafy veggies. I am thinking baby bok choi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 25, 2013)

Oh yes!  Baby Bok Choy would be great!


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 25, 2013)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh yes!  Baby Bok Choy would be great!




Lakisha see what you started....

BTW Thank you that is what DC is all about. Welcome to the community if you have a wacky side you will fit in here.


----------



## Lakisha (Dec 25, 2013)

powerplantop said:


> Lakisha see what you started....
> 
> BTW Thank you that is what DC is all about. Welcome to the community if you have a wacky side you will fit in here.


 
Thanks! I am wacky...Cat's my soul sister!

We all know about her....

She said I need to post more recipes Mom and I have. I will.

Thanks, all of you!

Lakisha


----------



## CatPat (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, you are wacky! 

I was looking through the replies, and I had never thought of her recipe for other leafy greens. Yes, Lakisha, look what you started.

It's interesting how one idea, one recipe can be brought to other ingredients, such as the baby bok choy.

Good on you, my sister.

With love,
~Cat


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 26, 2013)

Welcome Lakisha.. 

I like your recipe. You'll find many of us here are fond of getting our ration of vitamin *B* I fondly call vitamin *B*acon. Most everything is better with bacon.
I also like you nixed garlic salt in favor of fresh garlic or the next best thing, garlic powder. I've often wondered why garlic salt is on the market.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Lakisha (Dec 26, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Welcome Lakisha..
> 
> I like your recipe. You'll find many of us here are fond of getting our ration of vitamin *B* I fondly call vitamin *B*acon. Most everything is better with bacon.
> I also like you nixed garlic salt in favor of fresh garlic or the next best thing, garlic powder. I've often wondered why garlic salt is on the market.
> ...


 
Merry Christmas! Thanks for liking my recipe. I love bacon and so does everyone else here at Cat's house. Vitamin Bacon -- Cat and I like that.

Any kind of garlic salt or onion salt is just nasty. When I use canned beans, I get the no sodium ones. There's enough salt in the Montreal Steak seasoning to help with the flavor. Mom's on a low sodium diet and I've got to be careful about that. 

I saw the posts about being a food snob, so I hope I'm not one with regard to the garlic and onion salt. I wonder why it's on the market too. What's it used for? I've seen recipes that have that in it but when I cook those recipes, I don't use that and I prefer real onion and minced garlic. It's always better to use the real stuff without the salt, because I think it tastes better. And it's better for Mom. Well, for all of us really.

And I don't mind saying, we're on food stamps because Mom is disabled and she can't work anymore. I try to get fresh beans when we can, but sometimes the canned beans are cheaper. I don't know if Cat told you this, but every week when she buys groceries, she gets a bunch of groceries for us, too. That really helps us out a lot. She's been helping me learn to cook good stuff on a budget and I'll be posting some of that.

Lakisha


----------



## taxlady (Dec 26, 2013)

I think the profit margin is a fair bit higher on garlic salt and onion salt than on the powder. Salt is cheap.


----------



## Addie (Dec 26, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> Welcome Lakisha..
> 
> I like your recipe. You'll find many of us here are fond of getting our ration of vitamin *B* I fondly call vitamin *B*acon. Most everything is better with bacon.
> I also like you nixed garlic salt in favor of fresh garlic or the next best thing, garlic powder. I've often wondered why garlic salt is on the market.
> ...



I am with you Kayelle. If you read the ingredients on those bottles, you will see that salt is always the main ingredient. I don't need to be spending an exorbitant price for salt. And I have fresh garlic, onions, etc. When you use any of those products, you will find your dish is rather salty and is still lacking the flavor of the spice you wanted. Save your money folks.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 26, 2013)

Lakisha, 

 I appreciate your style of writing this recipe.   I see why Cat was raving about this.  

 No amounts given.  Use ingredients  based on your own, your reader audience or guests tastes and what is in the cupboard.  Exchange or substitute.   Creativity will get you everywhere.  It's why they often say at the end of a recipe "taste and adjust seasonings".  While this may allude to salt and pepper,  in this instance,  it can refer to -needs a touch more garlic or hot sauce or or etc.   Your recipe incorporates why we also sometimes read " serve and Enjoy"!

 The other good thing is,  I usually cook for one, sometimes 2.  A handful of green beans and go from there is where I start and end on my plate.  Personal preference I don't use salt too much.   Garlic powder, granules or fresh etc.  Plus it has Bacon.  What more is there to say.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 26, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I also like you nixed garlic salt in favor of fresh garlic or the next best thing, garlic powder. I've often wondered why garlic salt is on the market.



It's for convenience, like other shortcuts. I've never used it because I prefer fresher flavors, but that's not always important to everyone.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 26, 2013)

Whiskadoodle said:


> Lakisha,
> 
> I appreciate your style of writing this recipe.   I see why Cat was raving about this.
> 
> No amounts given.  Use ingredients  based on your own, your reader audience or guests tastes and what is in the cupboard.  Exchange or substitute.   Creativity will get you everywhere...



I believe there are two types of cooks: those who cook intuitively and those who need some guidance. Most new cooks need some guidance;  without experience, they don't know how much of something to add to achieve the flavor they want or to balance different flavors in a dish. So they appreciate having at least an estimate of how much of each ingredient they will need. It also helps with planning a shopping list. 

New cooks who find that they like cooking often become intuitive cooks. But some people just feel more comfortable following a recipe that has specifics. 

Lakisha, this is not a criticism. Just an observation and food for thought.


----------

